# New to Tivo, cable cards, and TAs - all is not well



## actigner (Sep 1, 2014)

I have two problems (1 - pixilation on a number of channels and 2 - no SDV channels are being displayed - error V52). Here are the details.

I have a Roamio Basic w/4 tuners and have Brighthouse (Tampa) as my cable provider. I purchased and installed the unit last May and had Brighthouse perform in install. My first tuning adapter was defective so they replaced it and all was good (Tivo performed well and all SDV channels were accessible for at least 30 days). We leave Florida in the summer but I always leave my DVR on so that I can capture my favorite programs while we are away. When we got home the other day it appeared that the summer recording was all there. I actually checked that it happening while we were away and made adjustments using the iPad remote app. The first thing I noticed was that many (but not all) recordings were very pixelated. The pixelated recordings were also only on a handful of channels (ABC, FOX, and several sports channels but not NBC, History, Discovery, and others. When I tune the problem channels to just watch them they are also pixelated (some minor, some severe). I am also now unable to tune in the SDV channels even though the diagnostics look OK and the green light on the TA is on steady. I've gone through many reboots/restarts but to no avail. The cable company is sending a tech out after Labor Day so hopefully he can figure it out.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Study the first post and compare your Tuning Adapter Diagnostic pages to them.
Cisco Tuning Adapter Status Troubleshooting

Also, see the replies to *swong_88*

If you are really adventurous, study the following manual on the Cisco Tuning Adapter.
Understanding the Cisco STA1520 Tuning Adapter Diagnostic Screens


----------



## actigner (Sep 1, 2014)

CoxInPHX said:


> Study the first post and compare your Tuning Adapter Diagnostic pages to them.
> Cisco Tuning Adapter Status Troubleshooting
> 
> Also, see the replies to *swong_88*
> ...


I did read that post and all appears within spec when I looked at the TA diagnostics. I tried the SDV channels this morning and they now tune but are badly pixelated so maybe the TA is working and something else is preventing them from displaying properly. I'm still getting pixilation on ABC (1011) and FOX (1013) but not NBC (1008) or CBS (1010) and an assortment of other non-SDV channels.

I did read the thread from *swong_88 *and his issues may revolve around the MoCA stuff which I don't have on the basic model. My TA is wired as a pass-thru.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

This weekend I was able after three months to eliminate a pixelation problem I was having by adding 4 two way splitters and dropped my signal from 90-92 to 80-82. Only been two days, but so far so good. Runs counter to my logic to DROP the signal, but really does seem to have done the trick. Only time will tell, but am hopeful.


----------



## actigner (Sep 1, 2014)

FitzAusTex said:


> This weekend I was able after three months to eliminate a pixelation problem I was having by adding 4 two way splitters and dropped my signal from 90-92 to 80-82. Only been two days, but so far so good. Runs counter to my logic to DROP the signal, but really does seem to have done the trick. Only time will tell, but am hopeful.


Does that have the same effect as adding 3, 6, 12, and/or 16db inline attenuators? These go between the cable and the receptacle.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, an inline attenuator would do the same thing.

What are your signal levels? Both as reported by the TiVo in % and SNR.

And from the Tuning Adapter:
*TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Account & System Info > Tuning Adapter > Tuning Adapter Diagnostics > RF Statistics*

Current FDC - values

Currrent QAM - values - This value is only one of the Tuners, you would need to change channels on the TiVo until this value changes.

Current RDC -values


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

actigner said:


> I have two problems (1 - pixilation on a number of channels and 2 - no SDV channels are being displayed - error V52). Here are the details.
> 
> I have a Roamio Basic w/4 tuners and have Brighthouse (Tampa) as my cable provider. I purchased and installed the unit last May and had Brighthouse perform in install. My first tuning adapter was defective so they replaced it and all was good (Tivo performed well and all SDV channels were accessible for at least 30 days). We leave Florida in the summer but I always leave my DVR on so that I can capture my favorite programs while we are away. When we got home the other day it appeared that the summer recording was all there. I actually checked that it happening while we were away and made adjustments using the iPad remote app. The first thing I noticed was that many (but not all) recordings were very pixelated. The pixelated recordings were also only on a handful of channels (ABC, FOX, and several sports channels but not NBC, History, Discovery, and others. When I tune the problem channels to just watch them they are also pixelated (some minor, some severe). I am also now unable to tune in the SDV channels even though the diagnostics look OK and the green light on the TA is on steady. I've gone through many reboots/restarts but to no avail. The cable company is sending a tech out after Labor Day so hopefully he can figure it out.


Is your tuning adapter using the coax out into the TiVo? Most tuning adapters have terrible internal splitters. I know several cable companies tell their installers to use a splitter before the tuning adapter (one into the adapter and one into the TiVo).


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

actigner said:


> Does that have the same effect as adding 3, 6, 12, and/or 16db inline attenuators? These go between the cable and the receptacle.


Theoretically yes, but I think the general consensus is that it's better to use a splitter than an inline attenuator to correct a signal that is too hot.



rainwater said:


> Is your tuning adapter using the coax out into the TiVo? Most tuning adapters have terrible internal splitters. I know several cable companies tell their installers to use a splitter before the tuning adapter (one into the adapter and one into the TiVo).


I second this. Using a 2-way splitter to feed the tuning adapter is important. The coax passthrough on tuning adapters are usually garbage. Also, if you are using MoCA, it is also a good idea to install a POE filter on the coax going to the Tuning Adapter. Some tuning adapters don't like MoCA signals. In fact, you should probably install one even if you aren't using MoCA yourself, as one of your neighbors might be.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't use a splitter with any of my Cisco TAs, I just use the Pass-thru, RF Out to the TiVo. I don't have any issues, as long as I reboot the TA's every 2-3 weeks.
(I do not use MoCA though)

If your signals are high enough (>=0dB) then I would recommend using a splitter.

If your signals are low or marginal to begin with (<0dB) then I would use the Pass-thru, RF Out to the TiVo. Or, you could always install a quality amplifier instead and then use a splitter.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

CoxInPHX said:


> I don't use a splitter with any of my Cisco TAs, I just use the Pass-thru, RF Out to the TiVo. I don't have any issues, as long as I reboot the TA's every 2-3 weeks.
> (I do not use MoCA though)


It's nice that yours works, but these tuning adapters are made so cheaply that I highly doubt they are all built to specs.


----------



## actigner (Sep 1, 2014)

rainwater said:


> Is your tuning adapter using the coax out into the TiVo? Most tuning adapters have terrible internal splitters. I know several cable companies tell their installers to use a splitter before the tuning adapter (one into the adapter and one into the TiVo).


Yes I use the pass-thru (cable in/out) on the TA. In addition and to the best of my knowledge, I am not using any MoCA components in my system. When you use a splitter do you take the wall feed on the input leg of the splitter and a separate cable on the output legs to the TA and TiVo with no coax coming out of the TA?


----------



## actigner (Sep 1, 2014)

actigner said:


> Yes I use the pass-thru (cable in/out) on the TA. In addition and to the best of my knowledge, I am not using any MoCA components in my system. When you use a splitter do you take the wall feed on the input leg of the splitter and a separate cable on the output legs to the TA and TiVo with no coax coming out of the TA?


I just added a splitter and it made no difference on the pixilation issue.


----------



## actigner (Sep 1, 2014)

CoxInPHX said:


> Yes, an inline attenuator would do the same thing.
> 
> What are your signal levels? Both as reported by the TiVo in % and SNR.
> 
> ...


Here's what I have.

Current FDC - -14dbmv

Currrent QAM - -20dbmv

Current RDC -56dbmv (only one tuner examined)


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Theoretically yes, but I think the general consensus is that it's better to use a splitter than an inline attenuator to correct a signal that is too hot.
> 
> I second this. Using a 2-way splitter to feed the tuning adapter is important. The coax passthrough on tuning adapters are usually garbage. Also, if you are using MoCA, it is also a good idea to install a POE filter on the coax going to the Tuning Adapter. Some tuning adapters don't like MoCA signals. In fact, you should probably install one even if you aren't using MoCA yourself, as one of your neighbors might be.


I concur as well. I should, since this is what I practice and preach, MoCA or not. Attenuation should be done with splitters, but only if you put terminators on any open ports that creates. Cox has banned the use of simple attenuators here, which they would only do if the benefit was worth the cost of splitters & terminators, over a simple attenuator.

Cox also includes a splitter, extra coax cables, and PoE filter with all TAs for self-install, with instructions to use the splitter, no matter what, even the PoE filter on the splitter leg to the TA. That's also how they do professional installs. Again, they wouldn't do this, either, if the benefit wasn't worth the cost of providing the extras. The PoE filter can be left-out if not using MoCA, but I think they want it there for the TA, just in case you add MoCA later.

There have been reports of the TA OUT port working well for some without MoCA. But, I've seen far more problems posted about it, solved by splitting, MoCA or not.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

actigner said:


> Here's what I have.
> 
> Current FDC - -14dbmv
> 
> ...


The signals received are way too weak/low, and the amount the upstream has to push to try and make the return trip is way too strong/high.

That amp in the TA has a total gain of 1.0 dB, just enough to equalize the out with the in. Once you find the cause, and fix it, the signal should be high enough use a splitter for the TA & TiVo.

A "perfect" signal would be as close to 0.0dB as you can get, with a SNR >35. Too far +/- and it's not good. Cable modems are the same with this. TiVo, unfortunately gives a false SNR reading (higher than what it really is), and uses 100 to indicate a signal at or above 0.0dB. A TiVo reading 100 strength and >35 SNR will usually have issues, and need a reduction.


----------



## actigner (Sep 1, 2014)

I am happy to say that all my cable and TA issues have been resolved "for the moment". Here's what the cable tech did pretty much at my direction (by his own admission he really did not know that much about cable cards and TAs). My TiVo pixilation issue was due to a 3-way splitter that had one output at 3.5dbs and two at 7.5dbs and the TiVo was being fed one of the 7.5db outputs. When we moved it to the 3.5db output all pixilation disappeared. We ended up replacing the 3-way with a 2-way with two 3.5 db outputs. The reason I'm using a splitter is because I have a second cable card/TA feeding a Silicon Dust HD Homerun Prime tuner that feeds a Windows Media Center box and anything else that wants to see HD. When I did the "self" install of that hardware the cable company (Brighthouse - Tampa) apparently did not activate the TA when we activated the cable card. That point alone really ticked me off since several calls the Brighthouse did not uncover that configuration issue and all I did was ask the tech to ask his contact and voilà, it was fixed. I also have two Media Center extenders (Ceton Echos) that can play live or recorded content from the Media Center at other TVs. 

I'm going to call this a wrap as all content is currently working just fine. Thanks for all your input and I think that the signal strength issue is a cause of many problems with this gear.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

actigner said:


> I am happy to say that all my cable and TA issues have been resolved "for the moment". Here's what the cable tech did pretty much at my direction (by his own admission he really did not know that much about cable cards and TAs). My TiVo pixilation issue was due to a 3-way splitter that had one output at 3.5dbs and two at 7.5dbs and the TiVo was being fed one of the 7.5db outputs. When we moved it to the 3.5db output all pixilation disappeared. We ended up replacing the 3-way with a 2-way with two 3.5 db outputs. The reason I'm using a splitter is because I have a second cable card/TA feeding a Silicon Dust HD Homerun Prime tuner that feeds a Windows Media Center box and anything else that wants to see HD. When I did the "self" install of that hardware the cable company (Brighthouse - Tampa) apparently did not activate the TA when we activated the cable card. That point alone really ticked me off since several calls the Brighthouse did not uncover that configuration issue and all I did was ask the tech to ask his contact and voilà, it was fixed. I also have two Media Center extenders (Ceton Echos) that can play live or recorded content from the Media Center at other TVs.
> 
> I'm going to call this a wrap as all content is currently working just fine. Thanks for all your input and I think that the signal strength issue is a cause of many problems with this gear.


There's no way in hell going from -7 to -3.5 port, alone, made more than a 3.5dB improvement. I'm thinking it was bad splitter, and/or the tech replaced some cable ends as well. The math doesn't add up to this being some sort of universal fix for others (change from -7 to -3.5 to correct a -20 signal). Good to hear you are back up, even though the facts in evidence don't make a case.


----------



## actigner (Sep 1, 2014)

nooneuknow said:


> There's no way in hell going from -7 to -3.5 port, alone, made more than a 3.5dB improvement. I'm thinking it was bad splitter, and/or the tech replaced some cable ends as well. The math doesn't add up to this being some sort of universal fix for others (change from -7 to -3.5 to correct a -20 signal). Good to hear you are back up, even though the facts in evidence don't make a case.


The 3-way splitter that was replaced was a cable company supplied device as was the 2-way he replaced it with and no cable ends were replaced. I "supervised" the entire operation and that is what went down. It could have been a bad splitter but at this point I'm just happy it's fixed (for the moment). This happened to work in my case and it appears that signal strength fluctuations exist in different installations and cause problems. Again, this worked for me and my not be the solution for everyone else.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

actigner said:


> The 3-way splitter that was replaced was a cable company supplied device as was the 2-way he replaced it with and no cable ends were replaced. I "supervised" the entire operation and that is what went down. It could have been a bad splitter but at this point I'm just happy it's fixed (for the moment). This happened to work in my case and it appears that signal strength fluctuations exist in different installations and cause problems. Again, this worked for me and my not be the solution for everyone else.


I wasn't, and am still not, trying to pick a fight. One thing I know is that sometimes the techs will stop at points along the way to a customer residence and check things, replace ends, etc. Usually, but not always, they ring the doorbell when at the residence. Sometimes I look outside and see them re-working/testing things in the sidewalk, then they come up at ring the bell, but might even check things at the side of the house before that point. I've had them start inside and work their way out, and backwards, as well (when they believe they have a good reason to assume the problem is in the house, not outside it).

My issue was with the readings you posted, and what anybody else who knows RF networks, knows is the difference is between a -7 and -3.5 port. It's +3.5dB to the signal out. Changing the splitter to one with one less port adds a little more (with the max being the value of the port no longer there).

The way you had transcribed what happened didn't add up (unless the splitter in use was bad, or other factors were involved). You also did not post your values after the change. Do you have before and after results for your cable modem, TA, & TiVo? If you do, you should post them.

Why do I care, if you are up and running, about the details? The numbers don't add up to enough, unless your current signal is "just good enough" to not be a problem, but still not ideal. If that's the case, your signal might drift out again with a change in the weather.

If you really want to make things more clear than "yay, it works now", lets see the "after" values to go with the "before" values. To know if outside changes were made, cable modem values before & after would show a difference.

P.S. there are no "7.5dB" ports. Since you say you supervised so closely, I'm surprised you would post a value not present on 3-ways.

I'm simply trying to make the thread useful for others. Without before and after values, and them being correctly stated, it's just an incomplete story, unlikely to help anybody else.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

nooneuknow said:


> I'm simply trying to make the thread useful for others. Without before and after values, and them being correctly stated, it's just an incomplete story, unlikely to help anybody else.


I'm not sure. It seems like you may be making the thread more confusing for others. The user got a bad splitter replaced it seems. No need to derail the thread into a long technical thread about something else. Everything you are saying may be true, but it is all speculation because we don't know the exact specifics of the original poster.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

rainwater said:


> I'm not sure. It seems like you may be making the thread more confusing for others. The user got a bad splitter replaced it seems. No need to derail the thread into a long technical thread about something else. Everything you are saying may be true, but it is all speculation because we don't know the exact specifics of the original poster.


Heaven forbid we ever get technical, or simply post follow-up values after a change that fixes something!   

I've been active in a thread where a bad splitter was discovered, and like others before it, the OP at least followed through with the readings after...

30 seconds to get the values, 30 seconds to post them. Wow, that's so over-doing it!


----------



## actigner (Sep 1, 2014)

nooneuknow said:


> I wasn't, and am still not, trying to pick a fight. One thing I know is that sometimes the techs will stop at points along the way to a customer residence and check things, replace ends, etc. Usually, but not always, they ring the doorbell when at the residence. Sometimes I look outside and see them re-working/testing things in the sidewalk, then they come up at ring the bell, but might even check things at the side of the house before that point. I've had them start inside and work their way out, and backwards, as well (when they believe they have a good reason to assume the problem is in the house, not outside it).
> 
> My issue was with the readings you posted, and what anybody else who knows RF networks, knows is the difference is between a -7 and -3.5 port. It's +3.5dB to the signal out. Changing the splitter to one with one less port adds a little more (with the max being the value of the port no longer there).
> 
> ...


I don't believe the tech did anything before he arrived because the problem was still present when he got there. By his own admission he said he was not that familiar with CCs and TAs. As far as the 3-way splitter goes, it has three output ports/jacks or whatever you call them and two showed -7.5db and one showed -3.5 db. I'll be happy to send you an image of the splitter so that you can see for yourself.

Here are the current TA values after the adjustments.

Current FDC > -7 dbmv

Currrent QAM > -18 dbmv

Current RDC > 51 dbmv (only one tuner examined)


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

actigner said:


> I don't believe the tech did anything before he arrived because the problem was still present when he got there. By his own admission he said he was not that familiar with CCs and TAs. As far as the 3-way splitter goes, it has three output ports/jacks or whatever you call them and two showed -7.5db and one showed -3.5 db. I'll be happy to send you an image of the splitter so that you can see for yourself.
> 
> Here are the current TA values after the adjustments.
> 
> ...


Thank you. This is why I wanted them posted. Those signals are still not good. There is still something wrong. If you want reliability, you won't get it with those values. It's still too low on the in and pushing too hard on the out. The tech did not do his job properly, and I know of no provider that would say those are in the desired range, even for them, leaving TiVo out of it.

They can read those values remotely, and if you call and ask them to look at them, they should say something needs to be done.

If you have a 3-way that says -7.5, I'd love a picture of it. I have handled thousands of splitters of over 50 brands, and never seen a 3-way that says -7.5. Perhaps it's a really old one of really poor quality, that I just haven't seen in the last decade, or there's something special about it, and I'd like to know why it deviates from the standard of -7.0.

I am trying to help you, and am glad you posted proof of exactly what I was suspicious about. A perfect signal is as close to 0.0dB as you can get, and can only go so far +/- until reliable operation and tuning goes out the window.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I know RF pretty well, so I therefore know that for every +3db increase, power doubles, so why if he's saying that he increased by at least +3.5db (more than doubling the power of his signal and taking into account one less port now) are you saying that won't make a difference and give him a good signal level??? 

(PS - I know I'm going to regret this question to nooneuknow!)


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

HarperVision said:


> I know RF pretty well, so I therefore know that for every +3db increase, power doubles, so why if he's saying that he increased by at least +3.5db (more than doubling the power of his signal and taking into account one less port now) are you saying that won't make a difference and give him a good signal level???
> 
> (PS - I know I'm going to regret this question to nooneuknow!)


Look at the "before" signal levels, then the description of what was done, and how the "it's all fixed now" post makes it sound like the levels are great. Take a closer look at what's already here, especially now that the actual "after" signal value results are in.

I was right. It wasn't adding up. With the after, it adds up, but doesn't add up to where it should be. Even a lousy cable provider shouldn't say the "after" levels are good. Some might, if really bad. But that just makes them a lousy provider. A drop amp might be necessary if this is "as good as it gets", but that's a band-aid, not a true fix.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> I know RF pretty well, so I therefore know that for every +3db increase, power doubles, so why if he's saying that he increased by at least +3.5db (more than doubling the power of his signal and taking into account one less port now) are you saying that won't make a difference and give him a good signal level???  (PS - I know I'm going to regret this question to nooneuknow!)





nooneuknow said:


> Look at the "before" signal levels, then the description of what was done, and how the "it's all fixed now" post makes it sound like the levels are great. Take a closer look at what's already here, especially now that the actual "after" signal value results are in. I was right. It wasn't adding up. With the after, it adds up, but doesn't add up to where it should be. Even a lousy cable provider shouldn't say the "after" levels are good. Some might, if really bad. But that just makes them a lousy provider. A drop amp might be necessary if this is "as good as it gets", but that's a band-aid, not a true fix.


You still haven't answered my question.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

HarperVision said:


> You still haven't answered my question.


Yes, I have. I have nothing more to say to you, and the same with all your other stalking-like petty posts you have scattered across the forum.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> Yes, I have. I have nothing more to say to you, and the same with all your other stalking-like petty posts you have scattered across the forum.


Seriously??? I actually respect your knowledge and love the help you provide others. I, along with many more people here I suspect, just think you get too long winded and technical, so I just breeze through your posts because there's not enough time in the day. I seriously don't know where you get the time in your life to dedicate here and I'm sure other forums? I don't know about you, but I have many more priorities and life responsibilities that take away from posting complete technical diatribes about TiVo.

A good analogy would be how many Christians (myself included) just tune out the over the top, Bible thumping Evangelicals more due to their approach than their content.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> Yes, I have. I have nothing more to say to you, and the same with all your other stalking-like petty posts you have scattered across the forum.


Oh, and by the way, you haven't. I asked why if his signal more than doubled in power could that not feasibly therefore make his signal good and problems subside?


----------



## actigner (Sep 1, 2014)

nooneuknow said:


> Thank you. This is why I wanted them posted. Those signals are still not good. There is still something wrong. If you want reliability, you won't get it with those values. It's still too low on the in and pushing too hard on the out. The tech did not do his job properly, and I know of no provider that would say those are in the desired range, even for them, leaving TiVo out of it.
> 
> They can read those values remotely, and if you call and ask them to look at them, they should say something needs to be done.
> 
> ...


I'll send you an email with a picture and it does say 7.5.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

@actigner:

At this point it boils down to that I should have asked for the "after" values, before saying things didn't add up, and getting technical about how they didn't add-up. None of my TAs would ever tune reliably at those levels. I have problems with far better levels than yours. I would miss recordings, the TAs would randomly reboot themselves, etc. I have 3 base Roamios & 3 TAs, have been with TiVo since the TiVo HD, and have dealt with Tuning adapters and cable signal issues with every model I've had (used to have 6 TAs).

I simply feel your provider didn't do their job, and the manual for a Cisco STA1520 TA backs that up. Believe me when I say my version is short, and not overly-technical, compared to reading that manual.

I am honestly curious what splitter you have, that's a 3-way with -7.5dB ports. But, unless you have more like it, that's not what is important at this point. I'd like to see that upstream in the low 40's, and no downstream exceeding -10 dB max (-7 or -8 for worst would be best). If you want to just take a chance and stay just barely above what will even work, that's your choice. I try to do things right, and don't aim just for good enough to operate (for now). Perfection is nice, but unrealistic.


----------



## actigner (Sep 1, 2014)

nooneuknow said:


> @actigner:
> 
> At this point it boils down to that I should have asked for the "after" values, before saying things didn't add up, and getting technical about how they didn't add-up. None of my TAs would ever tune reliably at those levels. I have problems with far better levels than yours. I would miss recordings, the TAs would randomly reboot themselves, etc. I have 3 base Roamios & 3 TAs, have been with TiVo since the TiVo HD, and have dealt with Tuning adapters and cable signal issues with every model I've had (used to have 6 TAs).
> 
> ...


Here's a picture of the splitter.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

actigner said:


> Here's a picture of the splitter.
> View attachment 21496


Thanks for getting me a picture of that splitter. Are there more of the same brand in use there? Are these provider-issue? I like to know what's out there, especially that I don't know almost everything about. 

Sorry about the initial tone, and for the initial doubt. As somebody else pointed out, I spend an insane amount of time on here, helping in any way I think I can. This is the only forum I actually have an account on (and post on), and it's like my full-time unpaid job, with lots of overtime. I can get a bit grumpy.

I'd just like for you (as a recommendation) to call Brighthouse, and ask them to check you signals remotely (especially the TA), and report back what they tell you. How do your cable modem signals look like from your side? I'm curious how hard it's pushing upstream, as well as about the other values.

Were you able to see what I meant, even though I "put the carriage in front of the horse", by not getting the "after" values, first? If you really just don't care, and would rather just leave things be, I'll understand.

Since I started telling folks to PM me for my long technical viewpoints on things, I'm having a hard time keeping my PM box from being full. Some people do want the long versions. 

I'll try to find out why the pictured splitter isn't using the standard 3-way "unbalanced" 3.5/7/7 specs, or the "balanced" 5.5/5.5/5.5 specs. It might be special-purpose, and non-desirable for your purposes. You'd be surprised how many splitters were made for specialized use, but wind up not being used where they belong. That extra .5 on the (normally) 7.0 is not typical.


----------



## actigner (Sep 1, 2014)

nooneuknow said:


> Thanks for getting me a picture of that splitter. Are there more of the same brand in use there? Are these provider-issue? I like to know what's out there, especially that I don't know almost everything about.
> 
> Sorry about the initial tone, and for the initial doubt. As somebody else pointed out, I spend an insane amount of time on here, helping in any way I think I can. This is the only forum I actually have an account on (and post on), and it's like my full-time unpaid job, with lots of overtime. I can get a bit grumpy.
> 
> ...


Only one is used and has been replaced with a 2-way -3.5 X 2 unit and both were supplied by Brighthouse. I also don't think the techs in my area know the difference in splitters although the one that came by on Tuesday was the one who spotted the 7.5 value on the 3-way because I certainly didn't know there was a difference. We live in a rural part of Florida and the techs are not accustomed to more sophisticated installations and calling into tech support is even less fruitful. My forte is computers and not cable technology. I have been using AV technology for a while starting with a ReplayTV in 2003 and moving to Windows Media Center and various cable company antiques before moving to TiVo. I still use the Windows Media Center and think it's good technology.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

actigner said:


> Here are the current TA values after the adjustments.
> 
> Current FDC > -7 dbmv *(this is low but should be fine)*
> 
> ...


See my notes above:
I agree with nooneuknow, the signals still need improved if you expect reliable performance, and good PQ.

Current QAM is the only signal that will change with a tuner change.

Current RDC should be fairly constant.


----------



## actigner (Sep 1, 2014)

CoxInPHX said:


> See my notes above:
> I agree with nooneuknow, the signals still need improved if you expect reliable performance, and good PQ.
> 
> Current QAM is the only signal this will change with a tuner change.
> ...


Thanks for the info. Again, if things start to degrade I will be equipped with much new info to dazzle the cable techs with when I have to contact them. I think that the minimum specs for the Cisco TA should be their goal to achieve. Currently everything is humming along so I'll just sit back and enjoy it for a while.

Just for comparison, here are the specs for the other Cisco TA I have that is connected to the HD Homerun Prime tuner.

Current FDC ==> -11 dbmv

Currrent QAM ==> -18 dbmv

Current RDC ==> 52 dbmv (only one tuner examined)


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

actigner said:


> Thanks for the info. Again, if things start to degrade I will be equipped with much new info to dazzle the cable techs with when I have to contact them. I think that the minimum specs for the Cisco TA should be their goal to achieve. Currently everything is humming along so I'll just sit back and enjoy it for a while.
> 
> Just for comparison, here are the specs for the other Cisco TA I have that is connected to the HD Homerun Prime tuner.
> 
> ...


How that even works is beyond me. But, if you don't get upset over any issues it will (inevitably) cause, like general instability, poor quality, missed recordings, by all means, enjoy it while it somehow works, and see how long it lasts. Some are more "zen" than "rage" when their TV/DVR flakes-out, I guess you are the zen master.


----------



## actigner (Sep 1, 2014)

nooneuknow said:


> How that even works is beyond me. But, if you don't get upset over any issues it will (inevitably) cause, like general instability, poor quality, missed recordings, by all means, enjoy it while it somehow works, and see how long it lasts. Some are more "zen" than "rage" when their TV/DVR flakes-out, I guess you are the zen master.


My wife definitely does not think zen is in my DNA. I just believe in attacking problems with a soft glove before bringing out the baseball bat.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

actigner said:


> My wife definitely does not think zen is in my DNA. I just believe in attacking problems with a soft glove before bringing out the baseball bat.


Obviously, I tend to take the bat to the cable techs, and use gloves to keep the blood off my hands.


----------



## CodeeCB (Aug 31, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Theoretically yes, but I think the general consensus is that it's better to use a splitter than an inline attenuator to correct a signal that is too hot.


I've been a Comcast field services lead technician for 9 years and I can't think of a single reason why you would ever use a splitter as an attenuator. I agree that you absolutely want the rf levels for a dct to be between -8/+8, but with the TiVos I would shoot for 0 at a minimum as you need to take into account that the signal is basically being split 4 or 6 ways once it gets into your tuners. 
A 4 tuner will lose around - 7db and a 6 tuner roughly 11.5. If one of my techs used a splitter as an attenuator, they would fail a quality control inspection as splitters used as attenuators are more likely to cause snr/ber issues, and if the unused port isn't terminated then they will also potentially be a source of ingress/egress and further pixelation/tileing issues. Plus unless you are sourcing good splitters online or the cable Co truck stopped on the side of the road, they are also a very likely source of issues. I've seen so many bad splitters spitting out bad signal/high BER that I wouldn't ever trust a splitter that wasn't comscope/antronix/regal etc something used by the cable industry. We need products that work reliably whether they are in 110 degrees locations or - 40.

Enough of my rambling lol but an attenuator is always better then a splitter when your goal is to reduce signal levels.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

CodeeCB said:


> I've been a Comcast field services lead technician for 9 years and I can't think of a single reason why you would ever use a splitter as an attenuator. I agree that you absolutely want the rf levels for a dct to be between -8/+8, but with the TiVos I would shoot for 0 at a minimum as you need to take into account that the signal is basically being split 4 or 6 ways once it gets into your tuners.
> A 4 tuner will lose around - 7db and a 6 tuner roughly 11.5.


It has been generally believed on this forum that the Roamio DVRs have an internal signal amp to compensate for loss of signal due to tuner splits.


----------

